# 2015 Fuji Altamara 2.1 w/Ultegra Di2



## incredibalex (Sep 4, 2015)

*2015 Fuji Altamira 2.1 w/Ultegra Di2*

I'm considering pulling the trigger on an Altamira 2.1 this weekend but I'm finding reviews pretty hard to come by. A complete with Di2 for $3k(ish) is pretty hard to pass up.

Does anyone have any opinions/experience riding one of these?

Also if anyone has any alternatives they think I should consider I am open to suggestions. 

Cheers!


----------



## casual (Jun 2, 2014)

incredibalex said:


> I'm considering pulling the trigger on an Altamira 2.1 this weekend but I'm finding reviews pretty hard to come by. A complete with Di2 for $3k(ish) is pretty hard to pass up.
> 
> Does anyone have any opinions/experience riding one of these?
> 
> ...


The Altamira is a great bike but Fuji just introduced a new model (The SL) and appears to be revamping a good portion of their line. They have dropped most of their Altamiras from their current lineup on their website (they only list the 1.1 and 1.3 now). They posted a photo of the current Gran Fondo on their social media and labeled it "Classico" and hinted that a new Gran Fondo is coming. They have also talked about new bikes in other segments I dont follow (mountain, city, etc). This could mean some very good sales on some very nice bikes in the future. It could also mean limited selection if you see a model you like. 

If you go with the 2.1, and you buy from Performance, you might wait until they run another 20% back sale. I think that special ended last weekend, but they run it all the time. $600+ in store credit is very nice with the 2.1. They run 10% back all the time but when spending $3k plus it is worth the wait. 

If you are looking for an Altamira with DI2 and initial out of pocket money is an issue, you might check out this one for $2500
Fuji Altamira Di2 LE Road Bike Red/Silver | Fuji

The 2.1 is lighter because of the C5 carbon versus the C4 on the LE. The 2.1 also has better wheels and a few other items that make up the price difference. With 20% back its a no brainer to get the 2.1 but thought I would make you aware of the other one.


----------

